# If you had to pick one: Fuzz or Distortion?



## BuddytheReow (Dec 16, 2021)

I have build plenty of both although many did not make it into an enclosure. Looking back I can say I've built more fuzz circuits than distortions, but more distortions have been boxed up. Every time I build a fuzz circuit it doesn't sound quite right for what I'm looking for. I really hate to say this, but I think I've realized I don't really like fuzz even though I seem to keep chasing this rabbit down the same path. OR maybe I just haven't found the right fuzz circuit yet. 

*My question is this: if you had to only pick one dirt pedal would it be a fuzz or distortion?*

My style of playing over the years has fallen into 3 categories: heavy classic rock, blues, and metal. You can throw a good overdrive in the mix, but every time I do I always say it needs more dirt so I tend to put that before a distortion pedal to color the sound a bit more. I guess this means I'm a distortion junkie.


----------



## Coda (Dec 16, 2021)

Fuzz. Distortion is good…but fuzz does distortion, and then some.


----------



## Betty Wont (Dec 16, 2021)

My favorite fuzz is the Buzzaround, mostly because it is a misnamed metal distortion.


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 16, 2021)

I mostly I like to get dirt from my amp and boost it with an OD but to date I would say my favorite distortion pedal has been the Valhalla. But I still have a few more I want to give a go, I have only begun to dip my toe into the murky fuzz world and haven’t found anything yet that grabs me by the boo boo. It seems to me at this point fuzz and distortion are two completely different animals suited for different applications.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 16, 2021)

yeah ... I could sell off all my dirt and keep the tonebender mkii and be ok ... I wouldn't be great, but I'd be ok ...


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

Definitely fuzz. Historically, I've disliked distortion pedals with limited exceptions like the HM-2, but only for THAT sound.  Playing in metal bands, I always used amp distortion. I don't really understand stacking pedals honestly, and I don't like typical tube screamer as a boost thing either


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 16, 2021)

Fuzz hands down. In my guitar journey I have long relied on amplifiers for overdrive and distortion until recently. I used to almost have to get kicked out of my local guitar center for playing straight into Mesa/Boogie rectifier stacks for so long in high school. Never heard of an amp getting fuzz tones before.

Other missing a Rat a ton if I had to do without distortion pedals (also assuming we're calling a Rat a distortion), I'd be pretty comfortable. My personal preference in tone is closer to "getting hit by a fucking freight train" than "getting stabbed over and over" and the former basically just means a hyper fuzz to me - to say nothing of loving that sort of peach fuzz southern rock sound too.

Edit:



Betty Wont said:


> My favorite fuzz is the Buzzaround, mostly because it is a misnamed metal distortion.



I have somehow never dug too much into the Buzzaround but this just made me regret not doing so until now!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Never heard of an amp getting fuzz tones before.


I have a couple orange amps that will get pretty fuzzy in a great way


----------



## Coda (Dec 16, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Fuzz hands down. In my guitar journey I have long relied on amplifiers for overdrive and distortion until recently. I used to almost have to get kicked out of my local guitar center for playing straight into Mesa/Boogie rectifier stacks for so long in high school. Never heard of an amp getting fuzz tones before.
> 
> Other missing a Rat a ton if I had to do without distortion pedals (also assuming we're calling a Rat a distortion), I'd be pretty comfortable. My personal preference in tone is closer to "getting hit by a fucking freight train" than "getting stabbed over and over" and the former basically just means a hyper fuzz to me - to say nothing of loving that sort of peach fuzz southern rock sound too.



The Rat is a distortion and the Big Muff is a fuzz.


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 16, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I have a couple orange amps that will get pretty fuzzy in a great way



When you're right, you're right.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

This discussion is reminding me that amps are the best


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 16, 2021)

Is today the day I resume my off and on again hobby of trying to rationalize buying an orange as a bedroom guitarist who hasn't taken an amp past 9-oclock in years??


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2021)

This is tough. 

I think of two distinct scenarios.

Play at volume, it’s fuzz all the way because it’s simply adding to the natural overdrive of the amp and sounds glorious. 

At lower volumes, fuzz tones fall apart. This is where a nice Big Muff or overdrive or distortion comes in. 

I guess I vote fuzz because I love playing g loud through a tube amp.


----------



## Dan M (Dec 16, 2021)

I can’t vote.  My brain is melting.  Thanks Buddy. 🤯

Can I cheat and put a rat and a big muff in the same enclosure with an order switch?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 16, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Is today the day I resume my off and on again hobby of trying to rationalize buying an orange as a bedroom guitarist who hasn't taken an amp past 9-oclock in years??


Despite having played in many many very loud bands over the years, I have a rockerverb 100 that's never left my house 😎


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 16, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Is today the day I resume my off and on again hobby of trying to rationalize buying an orange as a bedroom guitarist who hasn't taken an amp past 9-oclock in years??


Two words “ load box” 🤣


----------



## Robert (Dec 16, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Is today the day I resume my off and on again hobby of trying to rationalize buying an orange as a bedroom guitarist who hasn't taken an amp past 9-oclock in years??



My bedroom amp is a Fender Twin.... despite the reputation it handles the task better than any "practice" amp I've ever tried.

It sounds full and huge even at whisper volumes in the middle of the night.

My other bedroom amp is a Friedman BE-100 Deluxe... it's not quite as versatile and is mostly furniture at this point.


----------



## spi (Dec 16, 2021)

I also feel like I haven't found the right fuzz for me yet, but I only have a few.
I keep building overdrives/distortions but now I'm thinking I should try out more fuzzes and see if I can find some that I like.


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 16, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> Two words “ load box” 🤣



I’m a little lost on these - I haven’t used a tube amp in 15 years and haven’t thought about buying one until the past 3-4 years. Would these need an audio interface before running to headphones or is it case by case on the exact model?


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 16, 2021)

I


finebyfine said:


> I’m a little lost on these - I haven’t used a tube amp in 15 years and haven’t thought about buying one until the past 3-4 years. Would these need an audio interface before running to headphones or is it case by case on the exact model?


I haven’t kept up with the latest and greatest in this realm I’m still running aTHD hotplate I used to run it between the head and the cab so I could crank the amp with out pissing off the whole neighborhood. But now I just set it to the load and it has a lineout I connect to my audio interface, And then I have to run a IR or cab emulator, I imagine the new ones like the two notes stuff have a lot more options and almost guaranteed better response.  At any rate I wouldn’t know what to do with a tube amp unless I had one, it’s definitely a great piece of equipment ... and for me takes priority over any pedal. There’s no point in a tube amp to me if I can’t get it to at least 12 o’clock.


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 16, 2021)

@Paradox916 appreciate the explanation. Lot of stuff that came up when I searched all sounded like advertising copy lol



Paradox916 said:


> At any rate I wouldn’t know what to do with a tube amp unless I had one, it’s definitely a great piece of equipment ... and for me takes priority over any pedal. There’s no point in a tube amp to me if I can’t it to at least 12 o’clock.



Yeah this is exactly why they haven’t been actively on my radar. I’ve never had a living situation where I could get away with that. And only a 16 year old would be as inconsiderate as I was with my last tube amp lmao


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 16, 2021)

As a life long big muff fan. Fuzz it is. Lately though I have really been digging the transparent overdrive flavors. Which you can also get from good fuzz by rolling back the volume pot on your guitar.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 16, 2021)

Fuzz is Funn 

Distor is a Bore

Overdrive? More like underwhelm.

Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk.


----------



## Diynot (Dec 16, 2021)

I guess since I have a Muff and a kliche on my board, depending on who you ask……..I prefer distortion?


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2021)

Robert said:


> My bedroom amp is a Fender Twin.... despite the reputation it handles the task better than any "practice" amp I've ever tried.
> 
> It sounds full and huge even at whisper volumes in the middle of the night.
> 
> My other bedroom amp is a Friedman BE-100 Deluxe... it's not quite as versatile and is mostly furniture at this point.



I’m seriously considering a Fender Blackface combo. Something like a Super Reverb or a Deluxe Reverb. If I ever want to cranked something, I can use the 5 watt SE amp.


----------



## Username123 (Dec 16, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I’m seriously considering a Fender Blackface combo. Something like a Super Reverb or a Deluxe Reverb. If I ever want to cranked something, I can use the 5 watt SE amp.


I like the sound of a Princeton reverb a lot. There is something special about the chimey cleans of a blackface. Keep in mind, big muffs will kinda just turn to mush in a mix with a mid scooped amp with a mid scooped pedal.


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2021)

Username123 said:


> I like the sound of a Princeton reverb a lot. There is something special about the chimey cleans of a blackface. Keep in mind, big muffs will kinda just turn to mush in a mix with a mid scooped amp with a mid scooped pedal.



I have a 3 position mid switch on my Ram’s Head build.


----------



## Username123 (Dec 16, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I have a 3 position mid switch on my Ram’s Head build.


Perfect! That will definitely work well then.


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2021)

Username123 said:


> Perfect! That will definitely work well then.



It does stock Scooped, Flat and boosted Mids.


----------



## Diynot (Dec 16, 2021)

Mine is a rehoused NYC with a switch for stock tone or mids knob and one for diode lift on the first gain stage. The diode lift is pretty tame


----------



## Robert (Dec 16, 2021)

Muffs are pretty harsh through my Princeton, but killer into the Twin.   I run it with a healthy dose of mids.


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2021)

I think a Deluxe Reverb, my 10 watt Hiwatt build (this will be a meme in 10 minutes), and my little 5 Watt Tweed Champ would be all I need.


----------



## fig (Dec 16, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I think a Deluxe Reverb, my 10 watt Hiwatt build (this will be a meme in 10 minutes), and my little 5 Watt Tweed Champ would be all I need.


...and that lamp.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 16, 2021)

And white socks


----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 16, 2021)

With Every resistor subbed for a external control.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 16, 2021)

Based on many of the pedals I've used, you can get distortion out of a fuzz pedal but not fuzz out of a distortion. With the right fuzz, you can get a very solid overdrive and then some. Hell, technically speaking, a Rat distortion pedal could be consider a fuzz depending on the setup.


----------



## Barry (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm more of an overdrive guy, but there will always be a Muff and Rat on my board for that you never know when you'll need or want  it


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> And white socks



Don’t mock the power of the socks. That’s where the harmonics comes from. 

They are like the Infinity Gauntlet.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 16, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> It does stock Scooped, Flat and boosted Mids.


"It shoots through schools..."  

Name the movie!


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> "It shoots through schools..."
> 
> Name the movie!



Johnny MF Dangerously.


----------



## xefned (Dec 18, 2021)

I voted for fuzz.

But if you play metal, the answer is: distortion.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 18, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> The Rat can low gain overdrive, distortion and a pretty gnarly fuzz sound. And with the drive at noon or lower can do a really good volume knob clean up. Not many distortion pedals can do that


Indeed. And, if you have one with different clipping options, even better. The AionFX Helios that I built can do silicon diodes, LED, and GE ones with a selection switch. Basically gives you a standard Rat, Turbo, and Dirty. I know there’s other pedals that can do the same…just nice to see a DIY with these opotions.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Dec 19, 2021)

I own one distortion and like 30 fuzzes. My being primarily a bass player makes this unsurprising.


----------

